# Canon EOS-1D X High Resolution Samples



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 7, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8812"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8812" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=8812"></a></div>
<strong>Finally! …..again

</strong>Canon has finally posted full resolution samples from the Canon EOS-1D X. The new flagship in the EOS lineup.</p>
<p><strong><a href="http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/samples/eos1dx/">View the samples</a></strong></p>
<p><strong></strong><em>Thanks Evil</em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
<div class="prli-social-buttons-bar"><a href="http://del.icio.us/post?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/delicious_32.png" alt="Delicious" title="Delicious" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.stumbleupon.com/submit?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/stumbleupon_32.png" alt="StumbleUpon" title="StumbleUpon" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://digg.com/submit?phase=2&url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/digg_32.png" alt="Digg" title="Digg" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://twitter.com/home?status=RT @prettylink:  [url=http://www.canonrumors.com/]http://www.canonrumors.com/[/url] (via @prettylink)" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/twitter_32.png" alt="Twitter" title="Twitter" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.mixx.com/submit?page_url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/mixx_32.png" alt="Mixx" title="Mixx" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://technorati.com/faves?add=http://www.canonrumors.com/" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/technorati_32.png" alt="Technorati" title="Technorati" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&t=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/facebook_32.png" alt="Facebook" title="Facebook" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.newsvine.com/_tools/seed&save?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&h=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/newsvine_32.png" alt="News Vine" title="News Vine" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://reddit.com/submit?url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/reddit_32.png" alt="Reddit" title="Reddit" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://www.linkedin.com/shareArticle?mini=true&url=http://www.canonrumors.com/&title=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/linkedin_32.png" alt="LinkedIn" title="LinkedIn" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a><a href="http://myweb2.search.yahoo.com/myresults/bookmarklet?u=http://www.canonrumors.com/&=" rel="nofollow" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/plugins/pretty-link/images/yahoobuzz_32.png" alt="Yahoo! Bookmarks" title="Yahoo! Bookmarks" border="0" style="padding: 0 10px 0 0;" /></a></div>
```


----------



## pakosouthpark (Feb 7, 2012)

i was hoping to see better samples and more, but better this than nothing!


----------



## EYEONE (Feb 7, 2012)

Oh Canon...You know all we want to see is ISO 12,800 - 51,200


----------



## dwischnewski (Feb 7, 2012)

It is a start, but I'd like to see more Hi-ISO shots as well. Further, I'd love to see some RAW files, but this will have to wait I guess.

Honestly, the ISO 1600 is not really impressive as shown there. I was hoping for more details in that. But I am willing to wait for more samples before judging anything


----------



## Canon-F1 (Feb 7, 2012)

dwischnewski said:


> It is a start, but I'd like to see more Hi-ISO shots as well. Further, I'd love to see some RAW files, but this will have to wait I guess.
> 
> Honestly, the ISO 1600 is not really impressive as shown there. I was hoping for more details in that. But I am willing to wait for more samples before judging anything



compared to the D800 shot at ISO 320 it looks good. 

but to be honest the 1600 shot of the models is not sharp.
i can do better with my 5D MK2.


----------



## ions (Feb 7, 2012)

Canon-F1 said:


> compared to the D800 shot at ISO 320 it looks good.
> 
> but to be honest the 1600 shot of the models is not sharp.
> i can do better with my 5D MK2.



It is a slight touch soft isn't it? Her skin appears soft any, the clothing is decently sharp. Not a sign of noise though.


----------



## Picsfor (Feb 7, 2012)

And very nice they are too.

Can't be bothered with all the pixel peeping. What i can see are some very nice pictures that will look good in Newspapers, on Web Sites, in Photograph Portfolios and winning some photographic competitions.

And more importantly, from a camera that has so much 'at the ready equipment' that the chances of grabbing those shots without planning etc have gone up dramatically. As some one who takes his camera most places with him on the premise i might see a great shot - i could easily justify getting one of these if i weren't unemployed.

Accept it, it's a great camera, it's just that price, and whether you need or can handle lugging something that big around with you!


----------



## Halfrack (Feb 7, 2012)

CR2/RAW or it doesn't count...


----------



## Dianoda (Feb 7, 2012)

ISO 1600 looks almost as good as my 7D @ ISO 160-200. At lower ISO (check the ISO 400-800 examples), shadows in the 1DX are much cleaner, and subtle color transitions are much, much smoother than the 7D at base ISO (especially in ISO 400 sample). DR is visibly better, too; I'm really looking forward to going FF...


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 7, 2012)

For what its worth, on the sample video, it's not full HD res online, but some scenes were shot at 51,000 as noted in the end of the video... not bad... Compared with the nikons video from the D800, I am kinda bummed the 1dx video didn't have more panning to show rolling shutter than plagued the first gen cameras... The nikon video of the motorcycle had lots of pans/whips... oh well... hope they fixed that at least or perhaps they didn't and they are "shooting to the cameras strengths"


----------



## Canon-F1 (Feb 7, 2012)

video...... could not care less.

it has to be said.. sorry.


----------



## awinphoto (Feb 7, 2012)

Canon-F1 said:


> video...... could not care less.
> 
> it has to be said.. sorry.



Normally I'd agree with you but it also shows how well it handles High ISO... It is downres'd which is a shame but they shot some seens at higher ISO's than even the 1ds3/5d2 could even shoot at and it looked pretty clean.


----------



## Kernuak (Feb 7, 2012)

It would be better if the lighting was marginal to give a better indication, but looking at the deep shadow behind the model, it looks pretty impressive to me, certainly much cleaner than my 5D MkII. Even at ISO 800 I can find noise at ISO 800 if I look hard enough, although it isn't a problem of course. It's cleaner than a couple of ISO 800 shots with my 5D MkII (just), but it's difficult to judge comparative noise reduction levels (zero in mine to whatever is used in the samples). It's impossible to compare dynamic range to any of mine though. It's definitely at least one stop better in terms of noise and possibly two, so it probably falls somewhere in between if you have the RAW files for comparison.


----------



## heheapa (Feb 7, 2012)

How about the auto white balance? I don't have calibrated screen so can't comment much. But the skin tone seems good for me....


----------



## Peerke (Feb 7, 2012)

In my untrained eyes, the 18 MP portrait looks just as good as the 36 MP portrait. Since I don't use my picures as wall paper, I hope the next FF Canon I can affort will be equipped with this sensor .


----------



## jrista (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, comparing the ISO640 shot from the D800 to the ISO1600 shot from the 1D X, I'm pretty impressed with the noise on the 1D X...its damn good at that ISO! I think the photo is a little soft though....not sure what that is...over-aggressive AA filter/slightly out of focus/camera shake....either way, the ISO640 shot from the D800 is definitely sharper. I hope the 1D X doesn't suffer from the same softness problem as the 7D (which, while certainly manageable, is probably one of the few annoyances I have with that body.)


----------



## Kernuak (Feb 7, 2012)

jrista said:


> Well, comparing the ISO640 shot from the D800 to the ISO1600 shot from the 1D X, I'm pretty impressed with the noise on the 1D X...its damn good at that ISO! I think the photo is a little soft though....not sure what that is...over-aggressive AA filter/slightly out of focus/camera shake....either way, the ISO640 shot from the D800 is definitely sharper. I hope the 1D X doesn't suffer from the same softness problem as the 7D (which, while certainly manageable, is probably one of the few annoyances I have with that body.)


The slight softness on the skin could be due to processing, as her eyes look sharp to me. The ISO400 shot probably shows too much skin detail for a portrait.


----------



## Radiating (Feb 7, 2012)

I took some time to shoot a comparison between the 1Dx and the 5D Mark II, I found a scene with similar tones, then did a 1600 iso shot with the same settings (default jpg)

It appears the 1Dx and the 5D II have nearly the exact same noise levels, which would make sense considering quantum efficiency is likley very similar.

Here's a back to back comparison of a 100% crop of the 1Dx and a 21mp 5DII shot resized to 18mp. The noise has been enhanced with a high pass filter for easier inspection with an identical setting on the final composite:







It's worth mentioning though that according to DxO Mark Canon lied about the iso sensetivity of the 5D Mark II, so iso 1600 is really iso 1093 etc, a huge dicrepancy to make the camera seem like it has better noise performance. So this potentially means the camera if it is less deceptive about it's iso is somewhat better. Also let's not forget that it probably has better dynamic range and low iso noise and perhapse it has less banding etc so it looks better at high iso.


----------



## Astro (Feb 7, 2012)

Radiating said:


> I took some time to shoot a comparison between the 1Dx and the 5D Mark II, I found a scene with similar tones, then did a 1600 iso shot with the same settings (default jpg)
> 
> It appears the 1Dx and the 5D II have nearly the exact same noise levels, which would make sense considering quantum efficiency is likley very similar.
> 
> Here's a back to back comparison of a 100% crop of the 1Dx and a 21mp 5DII shot resized to 18mp. The noise has been enhanced with a high pass filter for easier inspection with an identical setting on the final composite:



useless.. post the originals or nothing.


----------



## Gothmoth (Feb 7, 2012)

Astro said:


> useless.. post the originals or nothing.



+1 

100% agree


----------



## te4o (Feb 7, 2012)

Simple: D800 is sharper, i.e. shows more detail (lenses? PP?) and 1Dx is a lot cleaner.
Can't we have kinda of both ? Is this so difficult to get around 27-28 MP with that clean high ISO ?


----------



## Kernuak (Feb 7, 2012)

There is obviously insufficient DoF in the D800 Landscape images, but it also appears that diffraction is playing a big part, judging by the corners, although I'm not sure what the 14-24 is like in the corners, so it could be that the increased resolution is showing up deficiencies in the lens. The corners look soft at 50%, which is what I usually use to judge if it's good enough to print.


----------



## Radiating (Feb 7, 2012)

Astro said:


> Radiating said:
> 
> 
> > I took some time to shoot a comparison between the 1Dx and the 5D Mark II, I found a scene with similar tones, then did a 1600 iso shot with the same settings (default jpg)
> ...



You know what, I'm not going to this forum is incredibly rude and has no respect for people putting forth the effort to do research.


----------



## CatfishSoupFTW (Feb 7, 2012)

this is a lot better than my 40D... 

so i approve haha. great quality though for the ISO's . the pictures themselves are sort of alright.


----------



## astrocrab (Feb 8, 2012)

Radiating said:


> I took some time to shoot a comparison between the 1Dx and the 5D Mark II



thank you for the comparison.
but resizing is leveling the noise, so would you, please, post 5dm2 sample "as is" without resizing to compare individual pixel noise? thanks in advance!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 8, 2012)

I wasn't particularly impressed with the samples either. Certainly, they are good, but at ISO 1600, so is my 5D MK II. I'm not about to abandon it until I see some high ISO raw images that are better at 12,800 and higher.


----------



## cpsico (Feb 8, 2012)

The 1600 looks at least one stop cleaner than the 5d mark II, with certainly much less chroma. Of course that is based on a properly exposed raw with no noise reduction what so ever. I would be tickled to death to get ISO 1600 images this clean at a wedding reception!! 
here is a sample with sharpening set to 0, and no noise reduction converted in DPP. With a little tweaking it was acceptable. I did not lighten or darken this image in raw. I think its a good comparison of how good the 1dx is at 1600.


----------



## cpsico (Feb 8, 2012)

http://web.canon.jp/imaging/eosd/eos5dm2/downloads/4_aurora.jpg
here is a link to a 5d mark II sample at 1600, i opened it in DPP and it had the following settings. 
File Name	4_aurora.jpg
Camera Model	Canon EOS 5D Mark II
Firmware	Firmware Version 3.4.6
Shooting Date/Time	10/30/2008 6:09:49 PM
Owner's Name	
Shooting Mode	Manual Exposure
Tv( Shutter Speed )	25
Av( Aperture Value )	5.6
Metering Mode	Evaluative Metering
ISO Speed	1600
Auto ISO Speed	OFF
Lens	EF17-40mm f/4L USM
Focal Length	22.0mm
Image Size	3744x5616
Image Quality	Fine
Flash	Off
FE lock	OFF
White Balance Mode	Tungsten
AF Mode	Manual focusing
Picture Style	Landscape
Sharpness	4
Contrast	0
Saturation	0
Color tone	0
Color Space	sRGB
Long exposure noise reduction	2:On
High ISO speed noise reduction	0:Standard
Highlight tone priority	0isable
Auto Lighting Optimizer	3isable
Peripheral illumination correction	Disable
Dust Delete Data	No
File Size	5417KB
Drive Mode	Single shooting
Live View Shooting	OFF
Date/Time(UTC) 
Latitude 
Longitude 
Altitude 
Geographic coordinate system 
Camera Body No.	0000000286
Comment


----------



## Smith (Feb 8, 2012)

Here's a survey of which new Canon or Nikon DSLR people are interested in buying 

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/X22V26X


----------



## marius (Feb 8, 2012)

OMG!
This can not be true! I don't see any pattern noise in those Canon pictures! 
I know they are Jpegs, but something like this i would be seeing it (at least something) even in a Jpeg file.
O course we can be 100% sure only if we have the Raws ... but I am confident that this time Canon has done well its homework (with this pattern noise issue).
I can't say anything about DR from these Jpegs.

I hope only that will be true with Canon 5D III too.


----------



## wockawocka (Feb 8, 2012)

The only way to compare a cameras output is to shoot at the same settings, the same image and to view the raw files.

All sorts of weird stuff happens to the light after it hits the sensor.

Images on the internet aren't a reliable source. Until I have a 1Dx in my hands I can't compare it.
But, I will when I have one, heck I'll be pulling that thing apart with my eyes.


----------



## aarongilpin (Feb 8, 2012)

Good quality samples BUT nobody will know for sure how good the camera is until its in YOUR hands and you take your own pics. and another thing, these sample pics are not very inspiring, I mean just look at the amazing sample images Nikon got Joe McNally to do for the promo of the D4, I _Almost_ ordered one and was willing to sell all my Canon stuff to get it, then I thought Id just wait until I tried them both out.


----------



## daveswan (Feb 8, 2012)

And can we *please* see some un-mucked-about-with video to judge what it's *really* like?

Yes, this is important for some of us


----------



## OscarBjarna (Feb 8, 2012)

Could it be that these samples are not saved with the best quality? 
I downloaded the samples and it looked like there are jpg artifacts in them.

One thing that seems odd about these highres jpgs is what they seem small in MB. 
I saved the same pixel size jpg (simular image) í maximum quality from Photoshop.
The sample was 5.5MB and my file was 7.5MB. 

Then again, maybe I'm just being silly.


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 9, 2012)

aarongilpin said:


> Good quality samples BUT nobody will know for sure how good the camera is until its in YOUR hands and you take your own pics. and another thing, these sample pics are not very inspiring, I mean just look at the amazing sample images Nikon got Joe McNally to do for the promo of the D4, I _Almost_ ordered one and was willing to sell all my Canon stuff to get it, then I thought Id just wait until I tried them both out.



joe mcnally is more about the lighting than about the camera. He produces just as amazing stuff with a D3 as he does with the D4. With him it's all about his lighting skill and he is about as good as it gets.


----------



## unruled (Feb 9, 2012)

btw in case you guys missed, high noise ISO teaser video
http://www.engadget.com/2012/02/09/canon-eos-1dx-nikon-d4-iso-204-800-shooting-hands-on/


----------



## noodles (Feb 9, 2012)

Looks very promising at iso 51200 - from what I can see on the video and the LCD magnification


----------



## BrotherBloat (Feb 10, 2012)

hmm... why is every exif data reading program reporting this as a crop sensor? it's showing 35mm equivalent values as 1.6x the focal length and the sensor width as 23...

Am I missing something? :/

NB: way to go Canon - in the day and age where a 3 year old can upload and host full HD videos on the web, they serve us a 540p shockwave/flash teaser, which is 'optimised for the site'... laughable...


----------



## expo01 (Feb 10, 2012)

First of all. I am, all of a sudden, utterly unimpressed.

Sample images, at the very least, should make sense. Looking at the shutterspeeds and aptertures used in some of the shots makes me wonder if the photographer had shot those scenes for the first time. Take the football picture for example. He shot it at 1/8000s at F4 (on a new 400 2.8 IS II none the less). Looks to me like it was shot in bright daylight. Not nearly what you would expect for a stadium environment. Of course there are daylight matches, but most of the soccer would be shot with flood lights, mostly in the region of 1/1000s f2.8 and iso 1250-2500. Also the detail level (not only in this shot) doesn't impress me one bit. I have much clearer pictures with my late 2007 1Ds3.

Also, a camera with a standard ISO-range of 100-51200, one would expect to see some low light indoor-sports or concert photography samples.

Canon, you better redo those sample images (let them make sense please) or people will assume that this is the image quality they can expect of the new 1Dx and might consider going for a 5D series camera after all.

When I saw samples (with the preproduction model) and talked a bit with Canon Ambassador Frits van Eldik
http://cpn.canon-europe.com/content/ambassadors/frits_van_eldik.do at a seminar, I got a different feeling about the 1Dx. Those samples do not represent what I've seen and heard there.

just my 2c


----------

